# Swissvax



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is it really worth the money ?
What difference would I notice between Swissvax & and any other branded wax ?.
I like my car to look as good as possible and am willing to spend the time and money.
Would appreciate your comments and experience.
Thanks.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

vtaylor78 said:


> Is it really worth the money ?
> What difference would I notice between Swissvax & and any other branded wax ?.
> I like my car to look as good as possible and am willing to spend the time and money.
> Would appreciate your comments and experience.
> Thanks.


Is a Rolls Royce worth the money? It gets you from a to b the same as any other car.

Cue a massive debate about function over form and the value of a premium brand ...........:lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Years back i had a whole host of SV kit..hundreds and hundreds of pounds worth...that was mainly used on the 205.

Was it nice to use...Yes...did it produce good results...Yes...did I feel it was worth the money....Yes.

Overall i loved it but I sold it as the UK disty was just getting greedy and taking the **** with the price increases and using exchange rates as an excuse So I sold it all in disgust and not wanting to support the greed monster.

Have I looked back and wished I still had it?? Not really I have some fantastic waxes from Bouncers but I mainly switched to Zaino and now thats all the 205 wears.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

which swissvax are you thinking of? im sure if you said which one people could then say if its worth it or something else which is better for the same money


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> which swissvax are you thinking of? im sure if you said which one people could then say if its worth it or something else which is better for the same money


No idea ATM, I'd probably start with an entry level wax and see how I got on with it.
You can get samples, so might try one of those ?


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Never used any Swissvax stuff, my perception is they are a quality product but I'd suggest there are others out there that may offer better value for money.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Tyre dressing is top on one level with Zaino for me .
Waxes are some of the easiest to use out there .
Seal feed I find nothing out there it comes close to it !
Overall great products with a heavy price tag , yes you get equal or even better stuff from other manufacturers for less money , but guess it's like buying a Rolex other watches are more accurate but the image sells the product .


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

No its not. Dont get me wrong the finish is better than anything but for cheaper i would go for a zymol wax. More durable and much better beading & sheeting


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I much prefer Swissvax to Zymol (I have both). 

Yes there are cheaper waxes out there but waxing is about the experience as well as the performance. SV BOS has been on my car throughout winter. Performing well for a show wax and beading is great. One of my all time favourites waxes. A joy to use.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Some of sv is worth it and some is well over priced imo

As their budget wax, I find onyx one of the best they do tbh. A brilliant wax

I'd say that crystal rock is too pricy, it's not a great wax at any price point imo but at the ludicrous price just because it has Paul daltons name on is silly

As Kyle says above, if you want some really good and nice waxes then check out zymol, they're amazing and I defo reach for zymol more often than swissvax these days though it still has a place in my collection


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Swissvax products are excellent. I suspect that most people who have tried Swissvax products would agree that, in terms of performance and ease of use almost every one of their products represents the best on the market. As a guide have a look at what Polished Bliss have to say about the Swissvax products they stock against their competitors.

However, excellence comes at a price. Whether it is a price worth paying is entirely down to the individual. I would say, try them out. If you are converted great, you'll probably never look back. If not, there are a plethora of other products out there, most of which are cheaper and some of which may be equally as good or even better than Swissvax.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

As kimo says some of swissvax products are worth it others are not bos is fantastic wax so easy to use also zymol concours is on par imo currently using lotus speed which is another fantastic product of theirs so imo I would say it's definitely worth the money


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I had onyx off a fellow DW member and for a entry level i was pleased with it and your be surprized how many people have gave it a good reviews . Good price and that's for full size tub too.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I will also add I was a person who always dismissed Swissvax as being overpriced. I love waxes and have a big collection but they never appealed until I won a sample pot of BOS. I had it a year before I even tried it. Once I did I was hooked. I then went out and bought full pots of BOS and Shield.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Out of interest which show wax offers the best sheeting?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

graham1970 said:


> Out of interest which show wax offers the best sheeting?


Bouncers satsuma rock

Very hard to beat


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

From experience yes, Swissvax are very good, I use their autobahn for the wheels, I applied a good coating to my wheels and brake calipers last October as part of my winter prep and they are still beading very well and still offering great protection four months on and I haven't even re coated my wheels since, I know the protection will last well in to April in readiness for my summer prep.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

graham1970 said:


> Out of interest which show wax offers the best sheeting?


BOS is not bad at sheeting. Wolfgang Fuzion is a great beading show wax.

I'm not particularly impressed with sheeting of Satsuma Rock which is on our new XC90.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

The reason I ask is because sheeting is what realy impresses me.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I guess it depends on your prep but check out the reviews on SR, it's got incredible sheeting for a wax  in fact I think I might stick a layer on my car this week, been a while since I cracked it out


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The car was fully prepped before applying including machine polish. I have been quite disappointed with it to be honest, even the beading was not as good as I've seen from other waxes. The water just seems to sit and the car and not quick to respond to movement. I removed it from the bonnet and applied another wax, which has been performing much better in that area.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

I've used Glacier wax on a white Audi with good results.

It was going at a significantly discounted price so I thought "Why not give it a go?"

Gave the impression of quality in appearance, ease of use and finish.

Jury still out on whether it justifies the price for mine.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> BOS is not bad at sheeting. Wolfgang Fuzion is a great beading show wax.
> 
> I'm not particularly impressed with sheeting of Satsuma Rock which is on our new XC90.


Im going to get hold of some fuzion next week. Is it good


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Kyle 86 said:


> Im going to get hold of some fuzion next week. Is it good


Wolfgang Fuzion is a top wax , easy to buff off is well.
Pretty underrated in my opinion.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Fuzion leaves paint dripping wet You'll love it


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Im definitely going to get some. I want to try souveran aswell. Both seem very evenly matched on the gloss and ease of use except than souveran dont last 2 minutes


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

It does last a few weeks sovereign,like butter my fave wax.The crystal mist QD is another fave Kyle.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Fuzion is great and I bought a pot of Souveran which I'm yet to use. Looking to try that in the next few weeks.


----------



## ajb39oh (Aug 1, 2011)

Fuzion is very good. Looks wet on light colors as well as dark.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> It does last a few weeks sovereign,like butter my fave wax.The crystal mist QD is another fave Kyle.


Sweeet. Give ADS fruit twist a go on the cup ull love it


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Recently picked up Onyx and BOS.Intrigued by Satsuma Rock ,what sort of finish does it give.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Recently picked up Onyx and BOS.Intrigued by Satsuma Rock ,what sort of finish does it give.


Very glossy and wet

A favourite wax of mine and if you check out my 'top 5 waxes' thread I think it was sat in 2nd or 3rd place with the amount of votes across the forum 

Can't wait to see it on the blue paint


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Very glossy and wet
> 
> A favourite wax of mine and if you check out my 'top 5 waxes' thread I think it was sat in 2nd or 3rd place with the amount of votes across the forum
> 
> Can't wait to see it on the blue paint


 Cheers so a nice nuba glow.Can you layer it ok,just thinking of trying spring time.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Very glossy and wet
> 
> A favourite wax of mine and if you check out my 'top 5 waxes' thread I think it was sat in 2nd or 3rd place with the amount of votes across the forum
> 
> Can't wait to see it on the blue paint


What motor you got?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Cheers so a nice nuba glow.Can you layer it ok,just thinking of trying spring time.


Ive had no issues, it looks great when first applied but a few hours later it gets even better then get up the next day and your jaw drops lol

I'll pm some pics



dillinja999 said:


> What motor you got?


Temporarily got a Clio 172 track car lol


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I own two swissvax waxes. I've had more but the two I have are onyx and crystal Rock. Onxy for my own car and crystal rock for paying customers. 

Onyx is a lovely wax with a nice rich, deep tone. Smells good and lasts well. Worth its price.

Crystal rock doesn't apply quite as easily, although not hard but I just can't justify the £800 price tag it comes with. The only way I can justify it is to surcharge customers for the privilege.


----------

